# Captain Neville Colburn



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*Captain*
*Neville Stanley Kealii Colburn*
Honolulu Police Department, Hawaii

End of Watch: Monday, February 23, 2015

*Bio & Incident Details*
*Age:* 43

*Tour:* 22 years

*Badge #* 124

*Cause:* Heart attack

· Leave a Reflection
· Add to My Heroes
· Update this memorial

Share this memorial:
   

Captain Neville Colburn suffered a fatal heart attack while jogging on the track at the Honolulu Police Training Academy, in Waipahu, while participating in his department's fitness program.

He was found on the track unresponsive and transported to Queen's Medical Center-West Oahu, where he was pronounced dead.

Captain Colburn had served with the Honolulu Police Department for 22 years and was the commander of the Police Training Academy. He is survived by his wife, three daughters, mother, and brother.










Please contact the following agency to send condolences or to obtain funeral arrangements:

Chief Louis Kealoha
Honolulu Police Department
801 South Beretania Street
Honolulu, HI 96813

Phone: (808) 529-3111

Read more: http://www.odmp.org/officer/22416-captain-neville-stanley-kealii-colburn#ixzz3Uj61uX5Z


----------

